# Fork, Has Anyone Seen This Before?



## 47jchiggins (Jul 12, 2016)

A while back I post a thread about a Gendron Motobike that I found and cleaned up, I am still trying to learn more about the bike and believe the key may be the fork. Has anyone ever seen this on another bike ?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 12, 2016)

Not sure but I just picked up one this evening with wood wheels and I will try to post my pictures. 













Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 12, 2016)

No head badge on mine. 







Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Jul 12, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> No head badge on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crus....tee..........love that patina!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 13, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> No head badge on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Tim, I think we could have the same bike. Take a picture of your serial number and BB when you get a chance, did you get any info on the bike from the seller? 
Do your fenders have rolled out edges?

Todd


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 13, 2016)

I'll do that later today.  I bought it at an auction so I didn't get any information on it I will also check out the fenders. I already have lights for the front. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2016)

Very cool bikes. I have not seen that fork before.


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 13, 2016)

Todd, the serial number is 51143 I will add a picture.  From that will you know the year?
Tim




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 13, 2016)

This is how mine started out.......


Foxclassics said:


> Todd, the serial number is 51143 I will add a picture.  From that will you know the year?
> Tim
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, no. I wanted to see if there is any consistency in them, here is mine, 70730. The stamp appears in the same location and 5 digits....not much to go by.
Todd


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh well maybe someone will be able to 
Tim 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 13, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> Oh well maybe someone will be able to
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



If you get a chance, post a couple pics of your pedals. Mine were miss-matched and I believe my left is the same as yours. 
I have been scouring through old publication and comparing what parts were available at specific time frames. The information thus far leads me to believe mid teens. I need to locate some 1913, early 14 Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review circulars. 
Late 1914, Excelsior show a DeLuxe Auto Bike Model B that looks similar.

Todd


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 13, 2016)

Okay I will get it after dinner 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice bike


----------

